
Show HN: SpreadJS – JavaScript Spreadsheets, Grids, and Data Views - danbeall
http://spread.grapecity.com/Products/SpreadJS/
======
tbranyen
Can someone explain why this is $700? Its not responsive, looks awful, and is
slow as shit.

------
danbeall
GrapeCity SpreadJS is a one-of-a-kind JavaScript library that gives you
versatile spreadsheet and grid views. It is really easy to implement and a new
version was just released.

~~~
jamesrom
FYI, you have a typo in cell F32 of this demo:
[http://spread.grapecity.com/Demos/JS/ExcelLikeSample/](http://spread.grapecity.com/Demos/JS/ExcelLikeSample/)

